# Requesting an incredibly difficult to make dish



## HerrB (Nov 11, 2020)

So the new Stepdad of my Girlfriend will come over on the weekend.

He is a former Chef of the 	 - star hotel Le troix rois basel. He specifically asked for a hard dish to cook when he comes over. 

So there we go. I recherched in the internet but apparently most of the dishes marked as difficult are mainly labeled because they take very long to prepare.

Also, It should taste very good. Any Recomendations to put him to the test?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 11, 2020)

What does he like, what kind of food, would be my first question in deciding what to do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2020)

Beef Wellington takes some skill - making the pastry and the duxelles, then roasting it so that the pastry is beautifully browned and the roast perfectly rare.

Or egg-yolk filled ravioli. 
https://www.tastingtable.com/cook/recipes/egg-yolk-ricotta-ravioli-recipe-pasta


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 11, 2020)

Agree on the wellington... perfect risotto is also a challenge. But if I were in your shoes I would scope out some old episodes of Hell's Kitchen or MasterChef on YouTube and check late episodes in a season for judged challenges or the finales to see what the finalists prepare to see if anything catches your palette. Many of these are intricate and/or difficult.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 11, 2020)

I suggest that he make food you enjoy.

Seafood?  How about coquilles st jacques (scallops with wine,cream and baked with fancy potatoes)

Eggs? Cheese souffle

You get the idea...

Personally... I might ask for the perfect omelet, lovely fresh baked bread and fresh asparagus with a hollandaise sauce.  These things are not hard but need to be perfect   Excellent skill makes these simple ingredients shine.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2020)

Peking Duck

Sacher Torte

7 Layer butterscotch cake,

Great Italian Sub, constructed properly

Prime Rib Roast with  Chasseur Sauce

Seafood Arrabbiata

Southern Italy syle Ragu with Bruschetta

Roasted goose 

Crown Rib Roast

Flaky crust cherry pie

Blueberry pie

Just a few ideas.  I have made all of thes, and they are showstoppers.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## HerrB (Nov 13, 2020)

Ouh, that all sounds great. After all my girlfriend already asked for something. Its Braised beef with spaetzle, sauerkraut and glazed chestnuts. Ill post how it looks and tastes on sunday 

Never aten from a Michelin 5-Star. Im so excited!


----------

